
Visual Open Authoring with Next.js and TinaCMS - sgallant
https://dev.to/scottgallant/introducing-visual-open-authoring-mc6
======
bunsenhoneydew
I first saw TinaCMS a couple of months ago and absolutely love the concept.
From what I’ve seen it looks to be React based, any plans for it to work with
other client frameworks? I’m a big Vue fan and am getting into Svelte too.

Can’t wait to see where this goes!

